# Outta Catabwa about 3 miles



## itsbeal (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm sitting currently about 3 miles out of Catawba and not doing any good. anybody else out here that it is watching this thread want to post any info?


----------



## LUNDCHOP (Mar 20, 2014)

How was the ice going out? Good enough for a side by side ?


----------



## itsbeal (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm sitting on 16 inches right now. So to answer your question yes. There are a few of those here at present. Still waiting to hear from somebody sitting on the ice with me.


----------



## Parttime (May 4, 2012)

I'm sitting out here. About 4 Miles or so. Sitting on 20" no fish to show just chasers. Thinking about moving.


----------



## LUNDCHOP (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks guys I will be out in the morning!


----------



## itsbeal (Aug 9, 2005)

Yeah part-time thinking I'm about ready to move also.


----------



## Parttime (May 4, 2012)

How deep are ya there? I'm in 26 ft. Thinking of trying a little shallower. I see a big group over east of me.


----------



## Owm (Nov 10, 2014)

We've moved twice in 26" water 3 miles off Catawba not even marking fish


----------



## 4dabucks (Jun 22, 2008)

I just got out about 30 minutes ago and I lost one and caught one. 2.76 nnw


----------



## Owm (Nov 10, 2014)

How far west or east of the Xmas trees 4dabucks?


----------



## itsbeal (Aug 9, 2005)

We just moved we are in 26 foot right now not marking many at all. My buddy said he limited out at Crane Creek already.


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Well no fish for my father and I out that way. Really didn't get to fish. Are fun nearly turned bad when the ice broke from under our quad crossing the first crack. Thankfully the ice floated enough the Great Lake Erie didn't take our quad and us with it. Lesson learned today was never drive over an open crack without checking it first. Goes to show all fisherman to never take the ice lightly. Much thanks given to the boys that helped us pull the quad to safety.


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

I've been sitting on this block of ice for 4 weeks caught 3 fish anybody know the trick


----------



## 4dabucks (Jun 22, 2008)

I don't have Christmas trees marke but I would guess 2 miles. Talked to some other guys who have been out here and it is slow. I made a move a mile east and no change.


----------



## Converted (Jul 23, 2014)

Where exactly did you break through BBO? Were you on the same trail everyone else is using? That is a terrible first trip, sorry for your luck. I have a lot of friends out there now, and I'm coming in the morning, curious where this happened?


----------



## jaybirdwalleye (Feb 15, 2014)

itsbeal said:


> We just moved we are in 26 foot right now not marking many at all. My buddy said he limited out at Crane Creek already.



Do you know what depth or coordinates he was fishing. I have a buddy out there and he's moved atleast three times and they can't find the fish. He started in 25 and now at 22


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

About 100 yards off the ramp at Catawba. First crack. Buddy of mine told me is was open but literally an inch open. At least on top. After it was all said and done I walked the crack and it opens up near the water so choose your crossing point wisely. And yes this was a spot on the trail. You come off the ramp and head due nw. Watched a gentleman cross the spot I fell in that's what me comfortable about crossing right there


----------



## itsbeal (Aug 9, 2005)

I just got the skunk out of the boat. A three pounder. Got this one on the fire tiger jigging rapala.


----------



## Owm (Nov 10, 2014)

We're 3.1wnw of boat ramp had 2 hit marked a couple that chased dre


----------



## Owm (Nov 10, 2014)

Was mAiling you and missed one


----------



## Converted (Jul 23, 2014)

BBO, what a terrible day. Hope you can get back another time and have a much better experience. Sounds like a spud would've been your friend, we get off and check spots 10-20 times a day. Good luck to you.


----------



## itsbeal (Aug 9, 2005)

Just caught another one on the fire tiger jigging rap another 3 to 4 pounder.


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Well converted that lake hasn't been kind to me but she was really rude today. I've only nabbed one walleye out of that lake and it was this past summer. I'm going to get good luck one of these times.


----------



## jbmfish1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Itsbeal are you tipping your raps with minnows, or going naked!


----------



## itsbeal (Aug 9, 2005)

I was just putting one minnow on the center treble hook


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Out of Catawba a mile and a half,from the Green cloudy poor visibility ice is in very good condition


----------



## Ducducgoosejr (Apr 8, 2012)

Head about a mile south rayman. Clear water got 6 on the ice


----------



## Owm (Nov 10, 2014)

Not out today but good luck


----------



## wjcwalleye (Jan 21, 2015)

is this mike ...will you got
t to the spot


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Just moved a mile south still cloudy. Camera today


----------



## Ducducgoosejr (Apr 8, 2012)

36.484N 54.054w. Crystal clear have 8 iced


----------



## Amuzme2 (Oct 8, 2009)

Ducducgoosejr is there enough snow on the ice for sleds?


----------



## iHuntr (Feb 9, 2015)

Ducducgoosejr said:


> 36.484N 54.054w. Crystal clear have 8 iced


I tried to look these up on the Navionics iPad app, but they put me SW of Toledo... I used : 41 36.484 / 83 54.054

What am I doing wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

second number start with 82


----------



## iHuntr (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks - got it!


----------



## Ducducgoosejr (Apr 8, 2012)

Tons of sleds out. Ended with 10, ran out of propane for the heater and it's too cold to be stupid today. We'll get those 2 another day! Can't really give a pattern Cuz seemed like they were all different. But all pimples, green and silver the best with silver glow being second. Some would take it dead stick and had another one chase to 15 feet. Most fish stayed on the screen for a while so you had to feel each fish out


----------



## Ducducgoosejr (Apr 8, 2012)

one more pic didn't mean 2 of the same


----------



## Owm (Nov 10, 2014)

Good day congrats


----------



## iHuntr (Feb 9, 2015)

We were just 1.4 miles east of you Saturday, the water was very cloudy - barely see 3 - 4 feet on the camera. Looking at the pictures, the water looks very clear.... Must have been the difference. Nice job!


----------



## ggcanteri (May 17, 2012)

we had bad water clarity also iHunter. looked clear on top but on camera on the bottom very cloudy.about 3-4 ft max visibility. moved 3 times and had the same conditions


----------



## wjcwalleye (Jan 21, 2015)

second number definitely 82


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

I,ve noticed many times when using a camera,that on clay bottoms or some areas that the surface clarity and bottom clarity differ greatly. most of the areas in the western basin will silt up with the different runoffs if there is strong current.


----------



## 4dabucks (Jun 22, 2008)

Plenty of snow for sleds


----------



## Amuzme2 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info on the snow! Appreciate it!


----------



## searlest (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a JD gator and was thinking of heading up for the weekend 

Will we be able to travel freely with the Gator


----------



## Ducducgoosejr (Apr 8, 2012)

As long as the ice stays like it is. No ice is safe ice so just use your head. Forecast looks great tho


----------

